# Beauty and the Beast..my humidors.



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

So..I've been shopping for a new large humidor,and as I looked..I said to the salesperson..
"This fancy-schmancy wood/glass cabinet doesn't seal any better than my shop paint locker"..and it hit me. 
Why not use a storage cabinet that does not cost a thousand bucks? 
The steel cabinet was purchased for $125 at Sams club.









Some 1" magnetic strips seal the doors like a vault,and with the use of some super weather strip adhesive to seal on one surface,they work perfect.
The outer surface of the magnetic tape was sticky,so I stuck some cigar bands on for laughs.
The automatic Humidifier works effortlessly to keep the interior at whatever humidity I desire,and in one week has used barely any water.
I have another RH meter on the top shelf and it reads the same as the control unit.








The magic box...








The goodies..









My first humidor..I use as a dry box,and a kind of quick grab box..

















It stays about 55% humidity with beads.

I have about $350 total into the Beast,and it holds as much,if not more,than the fancy units I was looking at that cost well over a grand.

It's not pretty,but I am probably the only one that will ever see it.(except for you-all)

I like to think of myself as thrifty,not cheap....


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I love it. That's got to hold as much as 4 giant coolers, if not more.

Awesome.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

awesome setup!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a great idea. Really the only thing you need is something that seals with cigar boxes in it. Some of the humidors look really nice, but if you want to put your money into the smokes, you can't go wrong with just a regular cabinet and a humidifier.

Nice work!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think of it as cost effective not cheap.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Way kool!! Awesome idea!!:banana:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice work, Looks like you can fit a stick or two in there! very cool


----------



## Phantasos (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, you must not even need to go to you local B&M with all those cigars, looks awesome.

By the way, I can tell your thrifty by the PMC ammo to the left of your humidor , it's good stuff to practice with...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks all.The money I saved put a few of those boxes on the shelves,and that's what it really is all about.Chrome don't get you home 
The inexpensive PMC ammo shoots the tightest groups and has the least malfunctions out of some of my pistols.Just because you spend more does not always mean you get more.I will try a few hundred rounds of different ammo through a pistol before I can tell what it prefers.I feed my firearms what they like. (me too...)
I don't have a local B&M..I am out in the willy-wags,so I have to be my own B&M.


----------



## Phantasos (Jan 9, 2011)

Breakaway500 said:


> Thanks all.The money I saved put a few of those boxes on the shelves,and that's what it really is all about.Chrome don't get you home
> The inexpensive PMC ammo shoots the tightest groups and has the least malfunctions out of some of my pistols.Just because you spend more does not always mean you get more.I will try a few hundred rounds of different ammo through a pistol before I can tell what it prefers.I feed my firearms what they like. (me too...)
> I don't have a local B&M..I am out in the willy-wags,so I have to be my own B&M.


I use PMC on most of my 556, price is great and I get very good shot groups as well....


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Good thinking! I love seeing unique humidor setups. I like the bands bordering the cabinet, too. Great job! :thumb:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That is amazing man, I love to see people take a commercial cost and throw it to the wind. Well freaking done man! And what a nice little stash too!


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Great looking setup. Nice looking safe to the right as well !


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice man, love it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Any condensation or temperature issues, I see where all the opus x are going now  Looks Good!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I like it, very nice stash and stash cabinet. I think it looks really good and fits the room as well... 

but boy what I wouldn't do for just one of each of those sticks in there.  

pretty sweet, thanks for sharing. :tu


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Can you show more detailed pictures of how you sealed it and stuff?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

The magnetic tape comes in 15' rolls (or more..), and you cut it to desired length:









It protrudes past the door edge,and upon closing,attaches itself to the door frame.










It really does close like a vault,and is very airtight. NO issues with condensation,and the Beast is in a room that does not get below 50 degrees or above 65 degrees.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice setup and thanks for the photos. These creative things truly impress me. I am just not that creative. 
Everything I look at, I always think, "could I make it into a humidor" and thats as far as it gets. 
Good luck, and glad to see the gun safe. Everyone with weapons should have a good heavy duty one. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That.is.badass.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats a very elegant solution. Looks right at home in a workshop or garage/shed location. Makes me think of doing something similar. Nice modification to get it to seal better!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm thinking you're not thrifty, you're a genius :faint:

Seriously, nice job and what a great way to store your sticks. I always admire someone who comes up with a new way of doing something and does it well.

Smoke em in good health!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job put some Kitty Litter on each shelf raise the R/H a little and your good to go . Kitty Litter is cheap errr i mean thrifty and does a great job!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm sitting here working on my first coolidor and then i stumble across this.

amazing setup and stash man. oh, and happy shooting.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Tony,why the kitty litter? The automatic humidifier can raise/lower the RH to any value I desire. I push a button,and it's done! Basically maintenance free. The unit even has a low water alarm.


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice! And you got plenty of ammo to keep those cigars safe.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

"Nice! And you got plenty of ammo to keep those cigars safe"

I like to hoard things of value that I enjoy.. (most of my ammo is out of sight..that's the quick grab rack..)


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Real nice setup Bro!!!!!

What a great idea!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very Very Nice setup there!! Seems like you like to do a bit of shooting also! Nothing goes better together than Cigars and Guns!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Tony,why the kitty litter? The automatic humidifier can raise/lower the RH to any value I desire. I push a button,and it's done! Basically maintenance free. The unit even has a low water alarm.


Holds the R/H rock solid in a cabinet of that size it is mandatory IMHO. You can still keep the hydra going it is active use the Kitty Litter as passive. Set the R/H your all set up. Not only that i dont see any holes in those shelves so its going to be hard to maintain the same R/H on every level.


----------



## saskd (Dec 4, 2010)

Well done. I'm a huge fan of clever DIY jobs. I also want your stash.


----------

